# Meetings > Ομάδες Εργασίας >  Εύρεση Εργασίας [παλαιό]

## Somnius

Κάνω αυτό το post γιατί είμαι σε μια ξενοδοχειακή επιχείρηση που 
δεν θέλω να συνεργάζομαι πια λόγο του ότι είμαι πλέον παντρεμένος 
και αναζητώ εργασία σε εταιρία για τους καλοκαιρινούς, ή και 
περισσότερους, μήνες στην Αθήνα ώστε να είμαι κοντά στο σπίτι μου.

Οι γνώσεις και πτυχία μου είναι στους Η/Υ και Multimedia.

Για βιογραφικό και πληροφορίες στείλτε μου pm και θα σας δώσω website.

(Αν το Post αυτό θεωρηθεί ότι δεν πρέπει να βρίσκεται εδώ, μπορείτε ελεύθερα να το διαγράψετε..)

----------


## nvak

Μια κατηγορία με τον γενικό τίτλο " προσφορά - ζήτηση εργασίας " 
νομίζω ότι λείπει απο το forum. 
Οι πληροφορίες πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα ενδιαφέρουν πολλούς. 
Δεδομένου ότι το προφίλ των περισσοτέρων μας έχει κοινά στοιχεία, 
είναι μία καλη ευκαιρία να ανταλλάσουμε τέτοιου είδους πληροφορίες.

----------


## koki

Εστω και στο "Σύλλογο" εαν κάποιοι δεν το βρίσκουν κατάλληλο για το δημόσιο φορουμ.

Έχουν υπάρξει και στο παρελθόν προσφορές κλπ, και πιστεύω πως δεν έχουμε να φοβηθούμε κάτι το εμπορικό ή κακό.

----------


## dti

> Μια κατηγορία με τον γενικό τίτλο " προσφορά - ζήτηση εργασίας " 
> νομίζω ότι λείπει απο το forum.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα, καθώς μου έχει τύχει επανειλημένα να απευθυνθούν σε μένα μήπως και ξέρω κάποιον που έχει συγκεκριμένα προσόντα (σχετικά με δίκτυα) και ψάχνει για δουλειά.

----------


## Cha0s

> Έχουν υπάρξει και στο παρελθόν προσφορές κλπ, και πιστεύω πως δεν έχουμε να φοβηθούμε κάτι το εμπορικό ή κακό.


Προβλήματα θα υπάρξουν σίγουρα.

Όταν θα σκάσουν κάτι άκυροι να πούνε ότι είναι Ψυκτικοί και ψάχνουν δουλειά...

Ή ακόμα καλύτερα όταν θα σκάσουν οι γνωστές 'Πυραμίδες' και θα αρχίσουν τα ατελείωτα trolls οι μεν να λένε ότι είναι απατεώνες και οι δεν ότι είναι νομιμότατοι!

Το έχω ξαναδει το έργο γιαυτό τα λέω...

Υπάρχουν πιο αρμόδια site/forum για αυτή την δουλειά...

----------


## dimkasta

Όποιος έχει κάτι σχετικό ας το βάζει στο Γενική συζήτηση. Δε νομίζω με την ανεργία που κυκλοφορεί να δικαιολογεί ο αριθμός των περιπτώσεων ξεχωριστή κατηγορία στο φόρουμ.

Από την άλλη μπορεί να μπεί μια κατηγορία αλλά να είναι ορατή μόνο σε μέλη και το πόστ να παίρνει πρώτα έγκριση από κάποιον mod. Δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται αλλά το phpbb είναι ζωoν. Λογικά κάποια λύση θα υπάρχει. Just a thought...

----------


## Cha0s

> Δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται αλλά το phpbb είναι ζωoν. Λογικά κάποια λύση θα υπάρχει. Just a thought...


Τα πάντα γίνονται.
Το θέμα είναι να τα σχεδιάσει κάποιος.

Το phpBB σχεδιάστηκε να κάνει μία δουλειά.Αν εμείς θέλουμε να μας ψήνει και καφέ δεν μας φταίει ούτε το phpBB, ούτε η MySQL, ούτε η PHP.

Να μας φταίει η γκλάβα μας που δεν κάτσαμε να φτιάξουμε ένα δικό μας φόρουμ όπως μας αρέσει και μας βολέυει.

----------


## dimkasta

OK το πήγαμε αλλού.

Το καλύτερο πιστεύω είναι να δημιοuργηθεί μια κλειδωμένη ενότητα και τα πόστ να γίνονται με pm σε κάποιον mod. Απαντήσεις μόνο μέσω pm, και μόλις τακτοποιείται να σβήνεται για να μην τραβάμε άσχετους δίντας τροφή σε search/crawl bots.

Σωστός?

----------


## dimkasta

Απλά καταστρέψαμε και το post του somnius που ο άνθρωπος έχει κάποιο σοβαρό θέμα να προβάλλει. Άν μπορεί κάποιος να μεταφέρει τα ποστ σε καινούριο πχ στην ενότητα sites?  ::

----------


## Somnius

χεχ... τι να μεταφέρει.. το καταστρέψατε.. λίγο.. θα το ξανακάνω..!

----------

